

STEM Needs a New Letter - wallflower
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/01/stem-needs-a-new-letter/282973/

======
gruseom
Belief in an opposition between sciences and arts is pure foolishness.

"In our ongoing studies of scientists and engineers we have found that
significant arts and crafts experience is highly correlated with professional
success in science and engineering as measured by outcomes such as major
prizes and honors, patents, or the founding of new high tech companies."

[http://seadnetwork.wordpress.com/white-paper-
abstracts/final...](http://seadnetwork.wordpress.com/white-paper-
abstracts/final-white-papers/the-importance-of-early-and-persistent-arts-and-
crafts-education-for-future-scientists-and-engineers/)

"Nobel laureates are at least as likely (and as much as a factor of 8 more
likely) to be photographers than the average scientist; at least a factor of 2
(and as much as 18) more likely to be a practicing musician, composer, or
conductor; at least a factor of 7 more likely to be a visual artist, sculptor,
or printmaker; at least a factor of 7.5 more likely to be a craftsperson
engaged in woodwork, mechanics, electronics, glassblowing, and so on; at least
a factor of 12 more likely to write poetry, short stories, plays, essays,
novels, or popular books; and at least a factor of 22 more likely to be an
amateur actor, dancer, magician, or other performer. These differences are
highly statistically significant [...]"

[http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/wp-content/uploads/Arts-
Foster-S...](http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/wp-content/uploads/Arts-Foster-
Scientific-Success-OCR.pdf)

